# Logging into BBS



## happybaby (May 5, 2006)

I very seldom log out of TUG.  Since you changed servers, after I log in to the BBS and then leave to another website, I come back to TUG and have to log in again.   I never had to before unless I cleared all cookies, files etc.

Am I doing something wrong, or is this how it works now?  NP, just a nuisance to have to keep signing in.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 5, 2006)

I never have to login manually unless I have logged out.

Please see the Troubleshooting sticky thread in this forum.  The answers to most of your bbs operational questions can be found there.


----------

